# 1,900 points



## BLOND37 (May 9, 2009)

i cant really get anything with 1900 points right?

the min to do anything with is 3000...?


----------



## Upstate (May 9, 2009)

Special Routes are 1000 points. Cascades, Piedmont, Downeaster, Heartland Flyer, Surfliner, ect...


----------



## BLOND37 (May 9, 2009)

Upstate said:


> Special Routes are 1000 points. Cascades, Piedmont, Downeaster, Heartland Flyer, Surfliner, ect...



oh i should have added live in PVD, and only really travel the NEC...


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> Upstate said:
> 
> 
> > Special Routes are 1000 points. Cascades, Piedmont, Downeaster, Heartland Flyer, Surfliner, ect...
> ...


As stated, one of the special routes is the Downeaster! All you need to do is get up to Boston (MBTA or Amtrak) - and you've got a 1,000 point route Boston to Maine!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 9, 2009)

and if you can come up with 100 more points you can even come back... for free


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> you can even come back


How do you think RI stays so small? :huh: We get rid of people - and *DON'T* let them come back! :lol:


----------



## BLOND37 (May 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > you can even come back
> ...



i wouldnt mind leaving and not coming back :0


----------



## sky12065 (May 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > you can even come back
> ...


No wonder you're perpetually on the rail!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 10, 2009)

When you consider it-- 1,000 points from SEA to PDX (1,500 for BC) is actually a good deal. It's less expensive than an NEC ticket, but still a good ride (and def. worth the extra 500 points to upgrade)


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (May 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> As stated, one of the special routes is the Downeaster! All you need to do is get up to Boston (MBTA or Amtrak) - and you've got a 1,000 point route Boston to Maine!


I'd suggest instead taking it to Old Orchard Beach. Its seasonal (starts Memorial day?), but there is an amusement part about 50 feet from the station, as well as assorted bars/clubs/arcades/etc and a pretty nice beach perhaps 100 feet away.

The station in portland is in somewhat of an industrial park, and spotty bus service. Its a good 2 mile walk to the old port (where the bulk of the best spots are).


----------

